# Crear componente para Multisim 10



## bldani (Dic 24, 2008)

Buenos dias,

Estoy desesperado por conseguir crear el componente del integrado LMH6720 para Multisim 10. Lo he intentado 15 veces, sin exito. Para hacerlo he seguido los pasos de "Tools< Component Wizard" y le he aplicado los nodos y pines que propone el fichero .mod que hay en la pagina de National Semiconductor: http://www.national.com/models/spice/LM/LMH6720.MOD

La cuestion es que consigo realizar el integrado pero a la hora de simularlo (simulacion de lo mas senzilla, con dos resistencias), me sale error constantemente. No se si es porque no conecto la pata NSD correctamente o qué, pero lo he probado todo.

Por otro lado he creado el CI LMH6624 y me ha salido a la perfeccion.

Por favor echadme una mano en el tema...

Muchas gracias!


----------



## bldani (Dic 24, 2008)

Ya lo he solucionado....

Me he dado cuenta de que en el penultimo paso de la creación de un nuevo componente, hay que designar los pines en el orden en que aparecen en su fichero modelo. Mi error era asignarle el mismo pin que aparecia en el fichero modelo designado pero sin seguir su orden.

Saludos.


----------

